# 5 ton central air system



## buenf (Jun 23, 2008)

well my central air system went out when a power surge hit because there was short thru out the house it burn on t.v in room and burned out the water cooler in the kitchen. but not sure the a/c system turns on blow air has freon read 65 on the gauges but it just doent kool


----------



## buenf (Jun 23, 2008)

solved it was the compressor that blowen now need new one :upset:


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi buenf,

I just responded to a post on your 1 ton window unit. You need to take a course on airconditioning repair:grin:

Hope you have better luck.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------

